# Warm Peel Trouble



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, newbie here, having a blast but tired of wasting transfers and shirts trying to get the hang of warm peel transfers. The inner part of the design seems to press ok (not petfect) but the outside edges aren't sticking. It looks as though some of the image is remaining on the transfer paper. I'm having this trouble with Pro Worlds Jesus Saves Souls and Firefighters Crest transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mary. Please give us a call and ask for Linda. She will help you. 800-678-8289


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanx  I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

So while I'm waiting for Linda to get back to me, does anyone have any tips to share about warm peel transfers? I've tried adjusting heat, pressure and press time. Is there a specific area I should concentrate on or just keep adjusting it all?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you go to the manufacturer's webpage?....They will have tips and instructions specific to their brand......


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Actually I've spoken to them on the phone and followed there instructions. I'm waiting for further correspondence from them regarding a couple transfers in particular. Was wondering what I could try in the meantime.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------

